# The black bra



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

had lunch with two of my unmarried friends. One is engaged, one is a mistress, and I have been married for 20+ years. 

We were chatting about our relationships and decided to amaze our men by greeting them at the door wearing a black bra, stiletto heels and a mask over our eyes. 
We agreed to meet in a few days to exchange notes. 

Here's how it all went. 

My engaged friend: 
The other night when my boyfriend came over he found me with a black leather bodice, tall stilettos and a mask. 
He saw me and said, 'You are the woman of my dreams. I love you.' Then we made passionate love all night long. 

The mistress: 
Me too! The other night I met my lover at his office and I was wearing a raincoat, under it only the black bra, heels and mask over my eyes. When I opened the raincoat he didn't say a word, but he started to tremble and we had wild sex all night. 

Then I had to share my story: 
When my husband came home I was wearing the black bra, black stockings, stilettos and a mask over my eyes. 
When he came in the door and saw me he said......, 


(you are going to love this)….. 




"What's for dinner, Zorro?"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Groper   

But then again I am to old to remember  

If I --------- no no no :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra

Ps you know the old saying the way to a mans heart is------stomach

and lets face it you are the married one

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Alda


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

A couple more boobies for your collection :lol: :lol: 
Being someone who sells them for a living we tend to hear quite a few. 

What Religion is Your Bra? 
A man walked into the ladies department of a M & S and shyly walked up 
to the woman behind the counter and said, 'I'd like to buy a bra for 
my wife. ' 
' What type of bra?' asked the clerk. 
Type?' inquires the man, 'There's more than one type?'' Look around,' 
said the saleslady, as she showed a sea of bras in every shape, size, colour and material imaginable. 
'Actually, even with all of this variety, there are really only four 
types of bras to choose from .' 
Relieved, the man asked about the types. 
The saleslady replied: 
'There are the Catholic, the Salvation Army, the Presbyterian, and the 
Baptist types. 
Which one would you prefer?' 
Now totally befuddled, the man asked about the differences between them. 
The Saleslady responded, 
'It is all really quite simple. ..... 
The Catholic type supports the masses; The Salvation Army type lifts 
the fallen; The Presbyterian type keeps them staunch and upright; The 
Baptist type makes mountains out of molehills.' ###




Have you ever wondered why A, B, C, D, DD, E, F, G, and H are the 
letters used to define bra sizes? 
If you have wondered why, but couldn't figure out what the letters 
stood for, it is about time you became informed! 

(A} Almost Boobs... 
{B} Barely there... 
{C} Can't Complain!... 
{D} Dang!... 
{DD} Double dang!... 
{E} Enormous!... 
{F} Fake... 
{G} Get a Reduction... 
{H} Help me, I've fallen 
and I can't get up!...


----------

